# Pc in neues Gehäuse umbauen ?



## Shooter (24. März 2009)

*Pc in neues Gehäuse umbauen ?*

Hallo,,,

Gibt es eigendlich etwas zu beachten wenn ich mein Pc
ein neues Gehäuse verpassen will?
Oder iregendwelche Tipps die ihr mir geben könnt ?*
Hab sowas bis jetzt noch nicht geamacht.....


Gruß


----------



## poiu (24. März 2009)

*AW: Pc in neues Gehäuse umbauen ?*

wenn du sowas noch nie emacht hast ,dann:

1. mach das besser nicht alleine 
2 suchmal auf youtube  gibt es sogar viedo anleitungen wie man was einbaut


wichtig ist: 
sich erden zB an blanken metal heizung,

 anbstandhalter ,anbstandhalter  und anbstandhalter nicht vergessen 

hab ich schon anbstandhalter  gennannt ? 

anbstandhalter anzahl = anzahl schrauben & bohrungen im mainboard 
Langsam und mit Vorischt besser halben tag drauf gehen lassen als alles killen!
rest ist LEGO Prinzip am besten merken wie es verbaut gewesen ist und wieder so zusammenbauen das keine Teile übnrigbleiben


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. März 2009)

*AW: Pc in neues Gehäuse umbauen ?*

Das war schon mal ne gute Anleitung, aber mit viel Gedult und vorsicht wirst du das schon hinkriegen.
War bei mir am Anfang auch nicht anders, solltest noch darauf achten das du Handbuch vom Mainboard hast denn die Anschlüsse vom Power und Reset Knopf sind manchmal schwierig.
Alle Kabel richtig und fest verbinden.


----------



## Shooter (24. März 2009)

*AW: Pc in neues Gehäuse umbauen ?*

Okay schonmal Danke!


----------



## fpsJunkie (24. März 2009)

*AW: Pc in neues Gehäuse umbauen ?*

Bau Mainboard+CPU+Kühler immer zuerst ein, danach erst den andere Krempel wie Laufwerk und HDD (Festplatte vorsichtig behandeln).


----------



## hannes-neo (24. März 2009)

*AW: Pc in neues Gehäuse umbauen ?*

Hab für meinen exig bei den Start und Reset-Schalter rumgefummelt. Nicht zu viele Abstandshalter (siehe Bohrung Mainboard). Es gibt ausführliche Anleitungen bei Pcgh, z.b.: DVD, 04.07 aber wirste warsch nicht haben...


----------



## poiu (24. März 2009)

*AW: Pc in neues Gehäuse umbauen ?*

zu Power Reset schalter :

wenn du dir die Kabel ansiehst  an denn Steckern sind so kleine dreiecke ,diese Markieren +POL

beim Mainboord ist das vom Hersteller zu hersteller anders!


----------



## Seppelchen (25. März 2009)

*AW: Pc in neues Gehäuse umbauen ?*

Willst du uns damit sagen, dass man einen +Pol bei Power und Reset Schaltern beachten muss?

Danke, so kommte ich noch ein wenig schmunzeln bevor ich wieder weiter machen muss...


----------



## Shooter (25. März 2009)

*AW: Pc in neues Gehäuse umbauen ?*

Okay fand dann bald mal an...

Diese LED lämpchen sind wohl sehr wichtig ?
Weil ein Kumpel sagte mir heute das er die 3 LED Lämpchen mal 
vertauscht hatte und der Pc dann nicht mehr hochgefahren ist......



Naja -..


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. März 2009)

*AW: Pc in neues Gehäuse umbauen ?*

Naja ich glaub die Schlimmste Reaktion ist das der Rechner nicht Hochfährt, hab ich auch schon vertauscht obwohl ich schon "1000" Rechner zusammengebaut habe.
Wie gesagt: Handbuch.


----------



## poiu (25. März 2009)

*AW: Pc in neues Gehäuse umbauen ?*

beim Reset schalter nicht , beim Power kann es probleme mache hängt vom schalter ab !

bei LED also Power LED und HDD LED Sehr Wichtig , hab ich aber auch schon mal vertauscht , leuchtet dann halt nicht !


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. März 2009)

*AW: Pc in neues Gehäuse umbauen ?*



poiu schrieb:


> beim Reset schalter nicht , beim Power kann es probleme mache hängt vom schalter ab !
> 
> bei LED also Power LED und HDD LED Sehr Wichtig , hab ich aber auch schon mal vertauscht , leuchtet dann halt nicht !



Ja klar, weiß was du meinst er kann aber nichts damit zerstören meinte ich.


----------



## xx00xx (25. März 2009)

*AW: Pc in neues Gehäuse umbauen ?*

bei den Power, hdd - steckern solltest du drauf achten, dass der weiße immer rechts ist, den fehler hab ich auch schon geschafft


----------

